# Waste of time



## sgt65usmc (Aug 11, 2015)

*I can see that so far using tech guy was more of waste of time like trying to chat Microsoft. not one person could tell me how to rid my computer of the "inaccessible boot device" cycle that comes after trying to reset window 10 that was error ridden from the start. Then not one person can tell me how to factory restore my Toshiba laptop L655 to out of box state when the rebooting holding zero(0) does not work so once again left to do it my self. thanks for a very unpleasant and time wasting experience.*


----------



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)

If you're referring to this thread:

http://forums.techguy.org/windows-10/1153422-inaccessible-boot-device.html

all you advised us was that you were having a reboot loop problem with your computer

You never described it - which we now know is a Toshiba Satellite L655 series laptop.

What's the complete model number on it?

A dash ( - ) and additional characters after L655 comprises the complete model number.

You might also want to read here:

http://www.theinquirer.net/inquirer...ter-update-puts-some-users-into-a-reboot-loop

http://www.theguardian.com/technology/2015/aug/11/windows-10-broken-update-endless-reboot-loop

--------------------------------------------------------


----------



## sgt65usmc (Aug 11, 2015)

L655-5096 I believe I don't have it with me am at library coz tired of using android


----------



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)

> L655-5096 I believe I don't have it with me am at library coz tired of using android


You appear to actually have a *Toshiba Satellite L655-S5096* (PSK2CU-01Q01S) laptop that originally came with Windows 7 Home Premium 64-bit.

It appears to have full driver support for Windows 7 64-bit and Windows 8 64-bit, but not for Windows 8.1 64-bit.

It has no driver support (at this time anyway) for Windows 10 64-bit.

I'm not familiar with the factory restore process in a Toshiba laptop, so I can't address that issue.

If you live in the U.S.A. and it becomes necessary, you can purchase the factory restore disc kit for that laptop from here.

Navigate through the menu (see below thumbnail), then follow the instructions.

--------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## sgt65usmc (Aug 11, 2015)

Yeah purchase 

Sent from my ZTE_N9511 using Tapatalk


----------



## sgt65usmc (Aug 11, 2015)

If I could purchase anything I would take it somewhere and just let them do it

Sent from my ZTE_N9511 using Tapatalk


----------



## sgt65usmc (Aug 11, 2015)

8.1 or 10 should not apply if I restore out of box will be 7 again

Sent from my ZTE_N9511 using Tapatalk


----------



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)

If you're successful in restoring it to Windows 7 Home Premium 64-bit, you probably should leave well enough alone. 

It's supported until January 2020, so there's no hurry to have Windows 10 Home 64-bit.

It's still full of bugs and has other issues, so a LOT of people have had major issues with making the upgrade.

Anyway, good luck.

---------------------------------------------------------


----------



## Cookiegal (Aug 27, 2003)

You were the one that was supposed to reply back with findings which you never did in this thread:

http://forums.techguy.org/windows-10/1153422-inaccessible-boot-device.html

and the other was only started last evening and is still ongoing so there's no need for sarcastic or disrespectful posts which, by the way, are not appropriate at any time.


----------



## dustyjay (Jan 24, 2003)

It is my understanding that after upgrading to Win 10 you lose the ability to use the Factory Restore function. Though I my be wrong. That is why it has been stressed so frequently that you Make a System Image before installing the upgrade in case something goes wrong.


----------



## sgt65usmc (Aug 11, 2015)

Yeah now I have Toshiba paperweight

Sent from my ZTE_N9511 using Tapatalk


----------



## sgt65usmc (Aug 11, 2015)

Disrespectful post removed.


----------



## Cookiegal (Aug 27, 2003)

Your disrespectful/rude posts have earned you a 24-hour temporary ban.

If you want to discuss this further when you return then you are welcome to do so privately so as not to disrupt a technical thread as stipulated in the rules.


----------

